# Advice please, going crazy ttc!



## Ollie 123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello,  haven't posted much yet but seems this is a good place for advice and support. 
I've just turned 41,oh 42 and been ttc since implant removed April '15
  Af has been irregular and just had first appointment at fertility clinic.  Oh has low motility sample and I am awaiting results of blood test,  can't have scan till af turns up. 
Three days late, bfn today and just had tearful meltdown at work. Feeling like can't talk to anyone about all this as most friends and family have children and are trying to be positive saying "don't stress or it won't happen " etc. 
Any thoughts /suggestions / tips on how to move things on, I would be grateful


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Big hugs!

I can't help you re: meltdowns. I've had too many to mention, but what I can tell you is to allow yourself to feel whatever you need to feel. Cry, rant, vent, etc., and don't feel like you have to bottle it up. 

In terms of moving things on with TTC, I may be preaching to the converted, but have you tried the SMEP? http://spermmeetseggplan.com/

I hadn't heard of it until long after I stopped with treatment. I gave it a go during my August cycle and I don't know whether or not it's the plan that worked or something else, but work it did. It might be worth giving it a go?

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

